# Im flabbergeist about Jean Guyot album Te deum laudamus & others sacred works!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Great job, the bassus is solid the tenor and counter tenor too, bless this great music .. oh lord :angel:
deprofundis press review, cenqqquencento ddiid a against like ,relentless brrritney spears(lets toss joks), im amazed trilled the album is solid , sweet,, warm voice, a great find of an obscur composer i hardly knew.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I pas these tips on to a mate who's your soul mate in this music.


----------

